# Wildkrallenclan [Die Aldor - Horde - TaurenRPGilde]



## Wildkrallen091 (11. Januar 2011)

OOC:Ich grüße euch ,Orcs,Trolle,Goblins und Tauren der Horde!
Der Wildkrallenclan sucht noch neue und aktive Mitglieder die sich dem Wildkrallenclan anschließen wollen. Der Clan ist eine RP-Gilde (Das RP steht hier insebsondere im Vordergrund - für die, die gerne RP machen wollen und auch suchen/ aber werden wir auch einige PVE-Evente machen, wie das sammeln von alten Rüstungsteilen oder auch neue Raids, jeh nachdem wie viele Anwerber wir bekommen - ansonsten nutzen wir die, die in der Gilde sind für die neuen Raids und gründen so die Gruppen) Wir freuen uns auf neue Mitglieder. Wir dulden keine Todesritter. {weitere Informationen gibt es auch hier: http://diealdor.wikia.com/wiki/Wildkrallenclan} (danke fürs lesen!)

IC: Ish-ne-alo por-ah, stolze Orcs,Trolle,Goblins und Tauren der Horde! Der Wildkrallen ist vor geraumer Zeit entstande und sucht nun neue, mutige Mitstreiter, die sich dem Clan anschließen wollen. 
Wir sind in dem dschungelartigen Land Feralas beheimatet, um die Natur aufrecht zuerhalten und es auch vor dem fast vermutenden Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz zu schützen. Nebenbei beschützen wir das Land vor einigen anderen gefährlichen Feinden wie: Die Gnolle, Oger und Grimmtotem. / Dazu kommt das sich etwa im nördlichen Teil Ferala's ein anderer Clan oder Stamm niedergelassen hat und wir nicht wissen wie dieser uns gesonnt ist! Falls er uns freundlich gesonnt wird, so haben wir eine Chance auf Verbündete, sollten sie sich jedoch gegen uns stellen wird ein neues Problem uns plagen!

Der Clan rekrutiert auschließlich ,Orcs,Trolle,Goblins und Tauren!

Solltet Ihr Interesse haben euch uns anzuschließen, dann sucht Jaspin(den Clanhäuptling) oder Yakee (den 2ten Häuptling) auf.


----------



## Squidd (12. Januar 2011)

Heißt das, dass ihr euch permanent in Feralas aufhaltet? Eine Bande von überdimensionierten Huftieren, die im Dschungel rumstolzieren, ist irgendwie komisch^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (12. Januar 2011)

Squidd schrieb:


> Heißt das, dass ihr euch permanent in Feralas aufhaltet? Eine Bande von überdimensionierten Huftieren, die im Dschungel rumstolzieren, ist irgendwie komisch^^



MUUUUH!
Im Dschungel ist doch gut zum grasen xD


----------



## Wildkrallen091 (12. Januar 2011)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> MUUUUH!
> Im Dschungel ist doch gut zum grasen xD



Ja das stimmt, wir sind oft dort und ja zum grasen könnt man es nehmen xDDD aber wir wollen halt auch RP in der Wildnis betreiben, das ist es warum man Lager hat =) zudem ist ja Feralas nicht nur ein Dschungel, sonder auch ein Wald. Und ein Tauren kann ebenfalls im Wald und im Dschungel herum trotten


----------



## mopdog (16. Januar 2011)

Hey grüße,

das klingt finde ich schon sehr interessant finde das der RP Faktor in WoW recht kurz kommt leider.. klar wenns übertrieben ist ..naja ist das was anderes aber so ein bisschen " normales" RP ist schon voll okay . Vor allem die sache in Ferals finde ich persönlich super =)


----------

